# 1990 Pinarello Treviso.. what would it sell for?



## Trevor1990 (Apr 3, 2011)

I am thinking of selling my 1989/1990 Pinarello Treviso.
Don't want to split it, only want to sell it `as is`.
I'd appreciate your input what it would sell for.

The bike is 100% original
Frame 60cm/23.6" top to crank (SL tubing)
Campagnolo Athena components (front/rear derailleur, brakes, levers, cranks and seat post)
Mavic Open4CD rims
Look pedals
San Marco seat 
3TTT steer & bar

grtz from the Netherlands


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

I don't know what it's worth, but I suddenly regret being 5'9"...


----------



## PsychoMike (Apr 15, 2011)

Heres a vintage site that sells Pinarello Treviso's for approx $3000 and up predicated on groupo

http://www.bikingthings.com/pitrvibicgrd.html


----------

